Ask HN: For hackers based in India, would you work for a startup located in Goa? - r_singh
======
dineshkapoor27
Of course (but I don't consider myself a hacker :))

------
miPushkaraj

      "(-‿-)"

------
Kemejii
Work?

~~~
r_singh
Yes, work only

